# F-150 Hide-A-Way Advice Needed



## lugger007 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good evening all, I'm know I'm new here, but been looking around and reading for a while now.

I plan on installing hide-a-ways in front and rear lights. Has anyone installed strobes in a 2010 f150 series truck and have any advice on where to install bulbs in lights and wiring of controller?

I've never installed strobes before, so any advice guidance especially on setting up harness is greatly appreciated.

Below are the kits I'm considering. I'm also planning on installing atomic LED's and hope to tie them together eventually.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/strobes-n-39-more-pro-system-4.html
http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-competitor-series-strobe-systems.html
http://www.gorecon.com/product.php?pk=98&pname=Part-26419-90-Watt-CLEAR-Strobe-Light-Kit&p_cat=21

Not sure if I want to go the LED route, but if I do might use Whelen Vertex and Ion.

Thanks for all the help,

Brian


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Either the whelen vertex or the e series led are good products. I would stay away from the recon stuff. The light from an led is much more vivid than a standard strobe


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I like both the strobesnmore lights, dieseltech, why stay away from recon, I ask because my son is thinking of ordering from them, Is there something we should know ?


----------



## lugger007 (Jan 11, 2012)

dieseltech,
Thanks for recommendation on the E series, and to my surprise they were not as expensive as I thought.

I like them, but how do you hook them up to a switch? I want to be able to control the 4 or 6 leds for on/off as well as change the flash pattern from the truck.

Any other recommendations is appreciated.

Brian


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

maverjohn;1411410 said:


> I like both the strobesnmore lights, dieseltech, why stay away from recon, I ask because my son is thinking of ordering from them, Is there something we should know ?


I have not had very good experiences with their customer service and their products seem mediocre and over priced for the quality. Just my opinion of them. Some have good luck and others dont. Do the research and read reviews prior to making your decision and you should be fine



lugger007;1411439 said:


> dieseltech,
> Thanks for recommendation on the E series, and to my surprise they were not as expensive as I thought.
> 
> I like them, but how do you hook them up to a switch? I want to be able to control the 4 or 6 leds for on/off as well as change the flash pattern from the truck.
> ...


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## lugger007 (Jan 11, 2012)

For the e series led hide a ways, I'm confused about the power supply. Do you still use a separate power supply like in the strobe kits or no?
I'm trying to build and diagram my setup on paper before I buy it all and im getting confused. Thanks for help


----------



## chakakan (Jan 1, 2012)

*E series*

From the way it appears to me there is a power supply for these LEDs. One thing to consider is with the E series you only get a 2 year warranty while whelen vertexs have a 5 years warranty. Would seem the price difference is worth it just for the warranty and there is no power supply to mess with on whelens. Also Whelen's customer service and tech. departments are EXCELLANT. Quick turnaround on warranty issues.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

There is no power supply needed for the E series LEDs, just a 12v & ground. Watch the video and look at the picture on S&M's website, it shows everything that comes with the kit. The small inline box you see is the flasher. Also the E series come as a pair where as the vertexes do not. Louis and S&M have great customer service as well, but like chakakan said the whelens have a better warranty. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## chakakan (Jan 1, 2012)

*E series*

Like Thor said...it actually isnt a power supply...it's a flasher. Just makes a person think of it as a power supply cause like strobes you have to plug into it to make them flash. The whelens have a inline flasher. As for cost..yes the E series come as a pair @ $110 but @ SNM a set of 2 Vertexs are $140 (which is a average cost for vertexs).


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Correct. The e series have an in line or built in flasher...no power supply needed for either brand


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

lugger007;1411439 said:


> dieseltech,
> Thanks for recommendation on the E series, and to my surprise they were not as expensive as I thought.
> 
> I like them, but how do you hook them up to a switch? I want to be able to control the 4 or 6 leds for on/off as well as change the flash pattern from the truck.
> ...


Let me know if your not able to figure it out of dont feel like installing the lights. I can install them for you just send me a PM


----------



## lugger007 (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks everyone for the help so far. I looked up the e series and makes more sense now.

fordtruck661, 
couldn't find the button to send you a pm, please email or pm me. thanks
bfraczki at gmail dot com


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

go with whelen VERTEX . they are the brightest and hottest LED strobe on the market . comes in all popular colors . consist of a 12 pattern selection with a momentary switch and surface or hide a way application . get them on ebay averaging at about 65 a piece

simple install with NO power supply needed ...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...&_nkw=whelen+vertex&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

lugger007;1412697 said:


> thanks everyone for the help so far. I looked up the e series and makes more sense now.
> 
> fordtruck661,
> couldn't find the button to send you a pm, please email or pm me. thanks
> bfraczki at gmail dot com


Email sent


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

We've installed a set of Whelen Vertex in the front headlights and rear reverse lights on this truck at the same time we put a plow and a salter on it.










Here is one set we installed on a Ram

YouTube


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

nice work Thumbs Up


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you =)


----------



## lugger007 (Jan 11, 2012)

ChiTahoe,

nice pictures and install. Any shots of them at night. I'm leaning towards the whelen vertex, but I'm concerned you won't be able to see them during the day. Hope their as bright as everyone says at night also, I've never seen them in person yet.

Brian


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

lugger007;1415951 said:


> ChiTahoe,
> 
> nice pictures and install. Any shots of them at night. I'm leaning towards the whelen vertex, but I'm concerned you won't be able to see them during the day. Hope their as bright as everyone says at night also, I've never seen them in person yet.
> 
> Brian


they ARE super led's and THE brightest on the market. surface OR hideaway.


----------



## lugger007 (Jan 11, 2012)

RepoMan1968;1415969 said:


> they ARE super led's and THE brightest on the market. surface OR hideaway.


Thanks for the reassurance. I was getting concerned reading other forum posts about placement in f150 headlights as they don't look to be the most conducive to effective strobe placement.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

whelen claims you can submerge the vertex in a bucket of water ON . they are sealed that tight . try that with a conventional strobe . Thumbs Up


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

They are super bright, let me see if I have a vid of them at night on my truck.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is my truck at night time.

Youtube 1

Youtube 2

Video 1 is my light bar, #2 is the strobes, there are no other lights turned on on the truck while the vids were taken.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

i have 8 vertex's on one truck 2in rev lights, 2 in tail,2 in park and 2 in headlights . i have them in cync with 12 different patterns. blinding to say the least


----------



## Ram 08 (Nov 14, 2011)

lugger007;1415951 said:


> ChiTahoe,
> 
> nice pictures and install. Any shots of them at night. I'm leaning towards the whelen vertex, but I'm concerned you won't be able to see them during the day. Hope their as bright as everyone says at night also, I've never seen them in person yet.
> 
> Brian


Here is a video of white Vertex at night in a 2008 Dodge Ram. The video does not show how blinding they really are. Trust me you don't want to stare at them.


----------



## lugger007 (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow those are bright. 
Thanks for the videos. Thinking I'll order 4 ambers, 2 for front turn signals and 2 for reverse.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

lugger007;1416565 said:


> Wow those are bright.
> Thanks for the videos. Thinking I'll order 4 ambers, 2 for front turn signals and 2 for reverse.


they recommend clear BEHIND colored lenses. REALLY fires them up .Thumbs Up


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

RepoMan1968;1416866 said:


> they recommend clear BEHIND colored lenses. REALLY fires them up .Thumbs Up


Actually if you put a clear behind a colored lenses its not as bright as when you put a colored led behind the same colored lenses.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

They say to color match all LEDs to the lenses. Only the clear and amber LEDs are recommended in clear lenses.
We're a whelen dealer and this is direct from Whelen:
"Available in red, amber, white 
and blue and split colors. 
LED color must match color of 
the lens it is installed behind, 
except for clear lens and split 
colors."


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

I read it as EXCEPT , meaning it wouldnt matter.My bad . I have all clear behind red tail and clear rev . and like i was saying their blinding


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Take a look at this video and it will show you the difference. I know its not with the vertex lights but its the same idea.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

fordtruck661;1417126 said:


> Take a look at this video and it will show you the difference. I know its not with the vertex lights but its the same idea.


ahhh , Thumbs Up


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

It was a pleasure talking with you Brian....let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## DARCO_PM (Dec 4, 2008)

fordtruck661;1417126 said:


> Take a look at this video and it will show you the difference. I know its not with the vertex lights but its the same idea.


Did you do anything with that? What did you install?


----------



## lugger007 (Jan 11, 2012)

DARCO_PM;1523545 said:


> Did you do anything with that? What did you install?


Yes I did, I installed 2 Strobe-n-more e series hide-always in my fog lights, front running lights, cargo light and rear lights.

Dissociative helped me with this set up. They are wired into the cab and controlled by two switches, one for front and one for the rear.

I plane to add atomic led roof clearance lights soon as well as need to add another set some place in the rear.

Only issue I have so far is the one of the rear lights in the brake light doesn't always work. Have to check the connection, other wise works great.


----------

